

How do you organize your projects, in folders? - swix

I'm sure I am not the only one, but I have a bunch of apps/games whatnot in development my own projects etc, I try to organize into folder/subfolders etc, but no matter how hard I try in the end I always end up with a bunch of folders open, and there is a mess.<p>Do you have any neat tricks or tips for maintaining your computer desk / project folders and files neatly arranged?
======
briandoll
For installed applications, I use a launcher to quickly open apps by name.

As for this: "in the end I always end up with a bunch of folders open"

I navigate my system from a terminal, so the idea of "folders" feels foreign
to me. I do have directories (ie. ~/code/oss/) that have many subdirectories
though. Having a complex hierarchy seems much less important when you have tab
completion.

